# Hours fo Training Per week per Dog



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

*How many hours a week do you train your dogs? (Assuming 30 minute sessions)*​
1 - 1.5 hours (1-2 sessions)00.00%2 - 2.5 hours (3 - 4 sessions)642.86%3 - 3.5 hours (5 - 6 sessions)857.14%


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

I am interested to understand in the time left in the pre-season training what the handlers on this forum spend per week with their dogs.

Let's try to keep this as objective as possible... please no disagreements on the poll about why one length is more acceptable than another... I will start a thread to diffuse that topic. This poll is for shear educational purposes.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

I train 5 dogs 6 days a week maybe 30 minutes per day per dog on average...


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

I have one YLF at the moment that I try to train twice a day(before and after work). I also get together with my training groups on the weekend if there is not a HT that weekend.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Two dogs 5-6 days a week


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Actual training time is about 2 1/2 hours per week. However I also condition the dog's 4 days a week for an hour at a time. No training during the conditioning.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

i have one dog, train him 6 days a week for about 20min and a morning and evening mile run everyday


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

my 5 old shorthairs are as trained as I need them to be, all they do this time of year is lay on the couch in the air conditioning, I lay on the other one.

My two young dogs EP's I am waiting to evaluate them this fall in the field before proceeding. I adopted them and got hurt last year and missed the entire season, my point is I want see a dog work before I start messing around with them. I will probably whoa break them next spring that takes about 10-15 minutes per dog for a couple weeks. Then I drill them a couple time during exercise runs each day to firm it up in their little brains.

My DK( a rescue) is coming along fine but its been a long haul with him, he came to me a dominant really scary dog. When I got him if you touched him on the muzzle, he would growl with all his hackles up and stare right through you. His idea of his rank in the human pack was very, very screwed up to put it mildly.

I've spent and average of three to 4 hours daily with him for a year rehabing him, and its working very well I learned more new things training him than I have in a very long time. A police dog trainer gave me a lot of good advice, this was a thing I had never dealt with before. Not at this level anyway.

My wife says she never thought I would be able to do it but I have put a "smile on the dogs face" I am very proud of his progress. This dog has prey drive coming out the wazoo I cant wait to hunt him.


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

Most of my training depends on where I'm at in the training program. 
But for the most I train hard for 30-45 minutes 6 days. If I have used lots of pressure on that day. Then I will skip a day and play for excitment training.


----------

